# Need advice.



## Tommytoot! (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello my name is Jessica and im new to the forum. My dog Tommy is a “mini” golden retriever at is 8 years old (9 in December) His exact pedigree is 82% golden 12% cocker spaniel and 6% poodle. He is about 50-55 pounds and doesn’t shed as much as normal goldens. Now here is my issue. My dog has I would say 15 “bumps” (some more prominent and others where u really have to feel for it and are all various different sizes) my parents (im 20) didnt worry that much but after having an anxiety attack about his bumps they agreed to take him to our vet of 20+ Years. Once at the vet I showed where each of the bumps were and the ones I was most concerned about. The veterinarian came back and said not to worry as they were lipomas. I asked if he could do a small needle aspersion tests to calm my nerves and my veterinarian said there was no need cause he knows they are lipoma. My problem is that more keep popping up and they feel different, as well as the fact that ive read countless articles saying that certain cancers could look/feel like lipomas. My parents agree with our vet and don’t seem to see nor feel all the bumps that I see/feel. Then again I am a nervous person and I always feel him and make sure new lumps and bumps are not growing (which they never do unless its new). Ive also noticed that his fur is thinning. Idk if its just me making things up as my parents dont think anything is wrong but it all worries me as my dog is everything to me. This summer we are going to be in North Carolina (we live in miami florida) and he will be getting his rabies and yearly shots from a vet we know up there. My parents said to not mention anything about the bumps and lumps to the new vet but I feel like I should. I want the small needle aspirate to make sure nothing is bad. Have any of you experienced multiple lumps and bumps on your dog? Did you get them ALL checked? Where they all lipomas or something more? Thanks for your replies as im a nervous wreck. 







This is my boy Tommy! As you can tell his fur isnt that long and he is not as big or stocky as a normal Golden.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Welcome to you & Tommy! If it were me I'd probably just raise this to the other vet so that you can have their input as well as he is doing the vaccinations, assuming he doesn't already find them on his own when carrying out a physical exam. Hopefully he agrees with the first vet and you can have more peace of mind knowing that 2 vets agree that they are lipomas, or you might be advised to proceed with further investigation.

Keep us posted?


----------



## Tommytoot! (Apr 29, 2021)

Ffcmm said:


> Welcome to you & Tommy! If it were me I'd probably just raise this to the other vet so that you can have their input as well as he is doing the vaccinations, assuming he doesn't already find them on his own when carrying out a physical exam. Hopefully he agrees with the first vet and you can have more peace of mind knowing that 2 vets agree that they are lipomas, or you might be advised to proceed with further investigation.
> 
> Keep us posted?


Well definitely keep everyone posted!!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Welcome Jessica and Tommy. My wife is a worrier and I tell her frequently that it's ok to seek a 2nd opinion for peace of mind. Tommy is a good looking boy, by the way.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I would seek a second opinion and get several of them aspirated. Mast cell tumors can masquerade as lipomas. My boy had a lump that I thought was probably just a lipoma, so I watched it for growth and just asked my vet to check it out at our next regular appointment. She agreed that it was probably benign, but aspirated it anyway - just in case. It was a mast cell tumor (cancer) and we got him in for surgery the next week. Thankfully they were able to get clean margins and he has been fine since. 

You are an adult - you can make your own decisions about this. I wouldn't wait until this summer though, I would make an appointment with another vet near you and get them aspirated ASAP.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! First of all, lipomas are pretty common in older dogs and there is a good chance your vet is correct in thinking the lumps are lipomas. That said, yes, it is _possible _that a lump that may feel like a lipoma is a cancerous growth instead. There is no way to know for sure without aspirating each lump and looking at it under a microscope. Like you, I am a hyper-anxious momma and therefore I get EVERY lump my dogs may sprout aspirated. Ones that grow quickly or that are near lymph nodes I often have aspirated more than once. At a minimum I would call the new vet's attention to the lumps and ask him to feel every single one of them (you can create a diagram for him in the next few weeks so you are sure they are _all _checked). If he agrees they feel like lipomas, then it will be up to you (and your parents) to decide if you want to have them all tested anyway (or maybe at least test any that feel different or which are fast growing or located near lymph nodes).

Something else in your post caught my attention. You said your dog would be getting "yearly shots and rabies" from the new vet. There are many who believe that we are over vaccinating our pets and damaging their immune systems. Research has shown that dogs do not need "booster shots" more than every three years, and many believe that once a dog receives its puppy shots and one year booster they likely don't "need" additional shots for the rest of its life (do some research on vaccine "titers," which are a way to determine if your dog is still protected). Vaccines like kennel cough (Bordetella), Lyme and leptospirosis should really only be considered on a case by case basis depending on the dog's lifestyle and level of risk. In most (all?) states, Rabies is the only vaccine required by law, and usually that's only needed every three years (as long as your dog is vaccinated with one of the vaccines labeled to be protective for at least three years). Many experts recommend that the rabies vaccine be given several weeks away from other vaccines as it is particularly challenging to the dog's immune system.

There is a lot of information about both lipomas and vaccines on line, but here are some articles to get you started:








Beware of Over-Vaccinating Your Dog - Whole Dog Journal


Whole Dog Journal warns dog owners about over-vaccinating; a antibody titer test may save your dogs life eliminating unnecessary vaccinations.




www.whole-dog-journal.com












Identifying Tumors on Your Dog - Whole Dog Journal


Whole Dog Journal‘s mission is to provide dog guardians with in-depth information on dog food, training, behavior, health, and more.




www.whole-dog-journal.com





__
https://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F147595920886


----------



## Tommytoot! (Apr 29, 2021)

ArkansasGold said:


> I would seek a second opinion and get several of them aspirated. Mast cell tumors can masquerade as lipomas. My boy had a lump that I thought was probably just a lipoma, so I watched it for growth and just asked my vet to check it out at our next regular appointment. She agreed that it was probably benign, but aspirated it anyway - just in case. It was a mast cell tumor (cancer) and we got him in for surgery the next week. Thankfully they were able to get clean margins and he has been fine since.
> 
> You are an adult - you can make your own decisions about this. I wouldn't wait until this summer though, I would make an appointment with another vet near you and get them aspirated ASAP.


Youre right that I am an adult, the problem is I was recently in a car crash and can no longer drive for at least the rest of the year, I have no way to get to another vet without my parents helping me out and since I am out of a job I do not have the funds to pay for all the testing, we are waiting a month (his appointment is June 3rd) and he was checked by our vet on April 1st. There is one particular bump that worries me as its in his skin but its not like easy to find as the skin is very loose, around his neck. Thats the one I want to get checked out. But then again id like to have them all asperated. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Tommytoot! (Apr 29, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Welcome Jessica and Tommy. My wife is a worrier and I tell her frequently that it's ok to seek a 2nd opinion for peace of mind. Tommy is a good looking boy, by the way.


Thanks so much, I think I will get that second opinion once we go in! Yes he is a real cutie!


----------



## Tommytoot! (Apr 29, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> Welcome to the forum! First of all, lipomas are pretty common in older dogs and there is a good chance your vet is correct in thinking the lumps are lipomas. That said, yes, it is _possible _that a lump that may feel like a lipoma is a cancerous growth instead. There is no way to know for sure without aspirating each lump and looking at it under a microscope. Like you, I am a hyper-anxious momma and therefore I get EVERY lump my dogs may sprout aspirated. Ones that grow quickly or that are near lymph nodes I often have aspirated more than once. At a minimum I would call the new vet's attention to the lumps and ask him to feel every single one of them (you can create a diagram for him in the next few weeks so you are sure they are _all _checked). If he agrees they feel like lipomas, then it will be up to you (and your parents) to decide if you want to have them all tested anyway (or maybe at least test any that feel different or which are fast growing or located near lymph nodes).
> 
> Something else in your post caught my attention. You said your dog would be getting "yearly shots and rabies" from the new vet. There are many who believe that we are over vaccinating our pets and damaging their immune systems. Research has shown that dogs do not need "booster shots" more than every three years, and many believe that once a dog receives its puppy shots and one year booster they likely don't "need" additional shots for the rest of its life (do some research on vaccine "titers," which are a way to determine if your dog is still protected). Vaccines like kennel cough (Bordetella), Lyme and leptospirosis should really only be considered on a case by case basis depending on the dog's lifestyle and level of risk. In most (all?) states, Rabies is the only vaccine required by law, and usually that's only needed every three years (as long as your dog is vaccinated with one of the vaccines labeled to be protective for at least three years). Many experts recommend that the rabies vaccine be given several weeks away from other vaccines as it is particularly challenging to the dog's immune system.
> 
> ...


From what i saw from his recent shots that all he is getting is his rabies shot as its time for a new one, other than that its a yearly wellness check. I think I will try to convince my parents to get all his bumps checked out. Thanks so much for linking the links as I had no idea about the booster shots and so on!


----------



## JenX (Jul 17, 2020)

Ok, so I’m going to answer your questions from a human mother’s point of view . I can’t really say whether you should or shouldn’t be worried. There are a number of things you mentioned that I think deserve to be recognized. First of all, good for you for paying attention to these issues and for thinking about this in a very logical and well-rounded way. You’ve acknowledged that you have anxiety issues and I think that’s a great thing to take into account. What I’m not comfortable with is that your questions are not being fully addressed by the vet. I always tell my daughter to listen to her gut, and trust her instincts. And I tell other parents to do the same when raising their children and pets. It’s a valuable tool. You are also 20. I’ve told my daughter who’s about to be 19, that she’s technically an “adult” and that there are a lot of things I can’t force her to do or not to do. I can only provide guidance, ask her to make decisions about what kind of person she wants to be, and act accordingly. Now, I’m treading on thin ice here because I don’t know your full family situation, but it’s always possible to take tour dog for a second opinion yourself. I’m not comfortable with people asking each other to leave out vital information when speaking to others, unless it’s for the good of all parties involved. So I guess my question is, what are the reasons for withholding information about the bumps to the second vet? Do you think they’re valid reasons? My only remaining advice to you is to say exactly what I would say to my daughter. To follow her gut, make a decision about what she thinks is right, and consider all the responsible options she has as a person over 18. And sometimes it helps to find people to talk to who have a lot of knowledge and are an outside and neutral party. Kind of like a mentor.


----------



## Tommytoot! (Apr 29, 2021)

JenX said:


> Ok, so I’m going to answer your questions from a human mother’s point of view . I can’t really say whether you should or shouldn’t be worried. There are a number of things you mentioned that I think deserve to be recognized. First of all, good for you for paying attention to these issues and for thinking about this in a very logical and well-rounded way. You’ve acknowledged that you have anxiety issues and I think that’s a great thing to take into account. What I’m not comfortable with is that your questions are not being fully addressed by the vet. I always tell my daughter to listen to her gut, and trust her instincts. And I tell other parents to do the same when raising their children and pets. It’s a valuable tool. You are also 20. I’ve told my daughter who’s about to be 19, that she’s technically an “adult” and that there are a lot of things I can’t force her to do or not to do. I can only provide guidance, ask her to make decisions about what kind of person she wants to be, and act accordingly. Now, I’m treading on thin ice here because I don’t know your full family situation, but it’s always possible to take tour dog for a second opinion yourself. I’m not comfortable with people asking each other to leave out vital information when speaking to others, unless it’s for the good of all parties involved. So I guess my question is, what are the reasons for withholding information about the bumps to the second vet? Do you think they’re valid reasons? My only remaining advice to you is to say exactly what I would say to my daughter. To follow her gut, make a decision about what she thinks is right, and consider all the responsible options she has as a person over 18. And sometimes it helps to find people to talk to who have a lot of knowledge and are an outside and neutral party. Kind of like a mentor.


Thank you so much for such kind words. Everyone who I have spoken with makes me for being way to anxious and that the vet knows what he is doing. My problem is that my mom is a stay at home mom and I can’t just waltz out of my house with my dog. My mom would first off ground me for who knows how long and second she would take away my electronics as well... im 20 years old yes but I still live under my parents household as I can not work. Im treated as a child because I have always tended to be an anxious person. But my dog is my baby and these bumps should of been checked out properly when I asked. Unfortunately my vet said he knew better and that he didnt not need to check them as he “knew” they were all lipomas. That didnt float well with me because as I even read in the comments of this post that a benign looking tumor turned out to be mast cell cancer. My aunt who is the closest person I am. Also thinks im going overboard and no one listens to me. Its very frustrating as I have no one who will take this seriously and this is not something anyone should be taking lightly. I have no money for a visit/ no way I could get my dog out of my house. And I feel completely stuck.


----------



## JenX (Jul 17, 2020)

Tommytoot! said:


> Thank you so much for such kind words. Everyone who I have spoken with makes me for being way to anxious and that the vet knows what he is doing. My problem is that my mom is a stay at home mom and I can’t just waltz out of my house with my dog. My mom would first off ground me for who knows how long and second she would take away my electronics as well... im 20 years old yes but I still live under my parents household as I can not work. Im treated as a child because I have always tended to be an anxious person. But my dog is my baby and these bumps should of been checked out properly when I asked. Unfortunately my vet said he knew better and that he didnt not need to check them as he “knew” they were all lipomas. That didnt float well with me because as I even read in the comments of this post that a benign looking tumor turned out to be mast cell cancer. My aunt who is the closest person I am. Also thinks im going overboard and no one listens to me. Its very frustrating as I have no one who will take this seriously and this is not something anyone should be taking lightly. I have no money for a visit/ no way I could get my dog out of my house. And I feel completely stuck.


I’m very sorry to hear about your situation and all of your frustrations. I wish there was something I could do to help. If it makes you feel any better, my mom would have grounded me and taken the phone from my room - back when the phones were wired to the wall and electronics meant my boom box and my clock radio .


----------

